# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Ear problem

## jsokcmo

I was lifting at the gym & lost hearing in my right ear.. I couldn't really hear my trainner.. He said it might because I wasn't breathing right... My ear is still kind of messing up dis-morning.... Like 4 days later.. I can hear, but it feels like something is in my ear or it won't pop back to normal.

This ever happen to anyone else or have any idea whats up?

----------


## Doc.Sust

this can happen with nerve compression in the spinal cord. sometimes something like this can be fixed with a quick chiro manipulation. if this doesnt work, get a refferal to an EENT Doc

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I was lifting at the gym & lost hearing in my right ear.. I couldn't really hear my trainner.. He said it might because I wasn't breathing right... My ear is still kind of messing up dis-morning.... Like 4 days later.. I can hear, but it feels like something is in my ear or it won't pop back to normal.
> 
> This ever happen to anyone else or have any idea whats up?


PS your trainer is an idiot, this didnt happen because of breathing

----------


## jsokcmo

it started to act up again when I was lifting to day, So all give my chiropractic a call. 

thanks for the heads up

----------

